# Dutch: Het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou



## Seastar

Need some helps with these sentences, thanks in advance:

1.Het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou, maar als dat zo is hoop ik dat jij zal zeggen, ik hou ook van jou.


2.Ik zie je zondag... of niet? 


3.Met mij gaat het goed. Erg goed zelfs.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

I'll give it a shot but *please *take my translations with a grain of salt, as I'm beginner at Dutch. I'd like to be corrected and told where I was wrong, because I know I may easily scew up.

*Het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou, maar als dat zo is hoop ik dat jij zal zeggen, ik hou ook van jou.*
_(Didn't get it completely, but...)_
_I've alrady said I love you, but if it is then I hope you will say: "I also love you."_
_(Note that this translation is totally poor.)_
*
Ik zie je zondag... of niet? *
_See you on Sunday... or not/right?

_*Met mij gaat het goed. Erg goed zelfs.
*_It goes well with me. Terribly good, even._


----------



## Seastar

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll give it a shot but *please *take my translations with a grain of salt, as I'm beginner at Dutch. I'd like to be corrected and told where I was wrong, because I know I may easily scew up.
> 
> *Het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou, maar als dat zo is hoop ik dat jij zal zeggen, ik hou ook van jou.*
> _(Didn't get it completely, but...)_
> _I've alrady said I love you, but if it is then I hope you will say: "I also love you."_
> _(Note that this translation is totally poor.)_
> *
> Ik zie je zondag... of niet? *
> _See you on Sunday... or not/right?
> 
> _*Met mij gaat het goed. Erg goed zelfs.
> *_It goes well with me. Terribly good, even._


I think you're good enough, seems that nobody 'correct' your 'mistake'.  

Dankye wel


----------



## sound shift

Well, I am not a native speaker, but I been reading Dutch for 15 years and lived in NL for over three years, so I might be right about this but I might be wrong.

1. I disagree with Chazzwozzer over *het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou.

*I think this means
It would be an exaggeration to say I love you; or
To say I love you would be taking it a bit too far; or
If I said I love you I would be stretching it a bit; or
I wouldn't really say that I love you.

3. "It goes well with me" conveys the right idea, but we don't say it in English. Instead I might say "I'm doing all right" or "Things are fine with me".


----------



## dutch77

Seastar said:


> Need some helps with these sentences, thanks in advance:
> 
> 1.Het gaat wat ver om nu al te zeggen ik hou van jou, maar als dat zo is hoop ik dat jij zal zeggen, ik hou ook van jou.
> 
> 1. The important word in this phrase is "nu", meaning in this case "at this moment". So translating the message (not the words) I would say it means: It is a bit early to say I love you, but when the time is there I hope you will say, I love you too.
> 
> 2.Ik zie je zondag... of niet?
> 
> 2. See you on sunday... right?
> 
> 3.Met mij gaat het goed. Erg goed zelfs.
> 
> 3. I am doing well. Very well even.



greetings and good luck.

ps: it is "dank je wel" not "dankye wel"


----------



## Seastar

dutch77 said:


> greetings and good luck.
> 
> ps: it is "dank je wel" not "dankye wel"



Oh yeah? This guy has always given me sentences with spelling mistake 

K, dank ye wel (for your kind help)


----------

